# HIGHEST Yielding HASH Method?



## chief-menebudz187 (Nov 7, 2007)

ok, so I have bubble bags, and I have tried a few other ghetto methods out there too. Anything from grinding up stems to pouring isopropyl over trim etc. Nothing including the $300 bags could get me any weight worth a crap. By this, I mean I end up smoking it faster than I create it, which is a shame bc u end up spending a lot of time with ANY of these methods. Whats uz guys favorite methods? -chief


----------



## tokeythebear (Nov 7, 2007)

word man, bump


----------



## r32 (Nov 8, 2007)

I think you need some serious weight to make this happen, also plants matter. I have had plants with little to no keif... however I have also had some that I could run a 1/4 through my grinder with keif catch, press it, and get a nice disc. Crack that up and shit you and a few buddies should be fine for a while, just suck off it like a coal.


----------



## chief-menebudz187 (Nov 10, 2007)

lol true i got a lot of homies that do this. I actually phased out my grinder a few years ago just because I enjoy sticky finger syndrome. Now you know why I speel smo many words worong whens I be typin cuz its so much sticky on dems. holar...thanks 4 tha input guys


----------



## TheOrangeJuicer (Nov 22, 2007)

I have this book about cannabis strains and he explains a hash making technique called shower curtain hash. Its similar to the water hash however its not as potent but it produces a lot more and he claims it keeps the flavor of the weed. I dunno i have never tried using this technique before but it seems like an experiment i would like to try.. if anyone has heard of this technique before? if anyone wants more info id be happy to explain it out of the book.


----------



## ViRedd (Nov 22, 2007)

TheOrangeJuicer said:


> I have this book about cannabis strains and he explains a hash making technique called shower curtain hash. Its similar to the water hash however its not as potent but it produces a lot more and he claims it keeps the flavor of the weed. I dunno i have never tried using this technique before but it seems like an experiment i would like to try.. if anyone has heard of this technique before? if anyone wants more info id be happy to explain it out of the book.


I've heard of it for sure. A friend is a large grower in NorCal and he rubs his trim over a large square of shower curtain that he places over a 5-gallon bucket. He has a LOT of trim. He says that only a polyester shower curtain will work because of the tiny mesh of the material. Last time I saw him a few years ago, he had a one-gallon freezer bag chock full of kief. 

For maximum yield from your bubble bags, use only quality trim and popcorn buds. Prior to using the bags, put your trim into the freezer overnight to make the crystals brittle. Use plenty of ice in the bags. The idea is to get the trim as cold as possible. Don't just run the trim through one time. I run it through three or four times. I also know a person who uses the trim after being run through the bags four times to make his cannabutter. There's a lot more THC in those plants than we realize.

Vi


----------



## wafflehouselover (Nov 22, 2007)

i just use my washing machine, put the trimmings through a light cycle and drain the water through a 220 micron bag to get rid of the waste and then 70 to catch all the trics head which is the shit with all the thc and stuff in it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2007)

this is the highest yielding hash method so far.......YouTube - Lazy man's Bubble Hash


----------

